# After one smoke... new pipe smells like ashtray...



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Normal? Am I not cleaning properly?

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Right after I finish a smoke my pipe will have a stronger smell of burned tobacco, I usually let the pipe rest for 10-15 minutes at my smoking spot to allow it to cool properly then run a clean pipe cleaner through it and place it back in the appropriate spot in the rack. Is this something that is affecting the quality of your next bowl?


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

rehbas21 said:


> Is this something that is affecting the quality of your next bowl?


Not terribly. I'm just wondering if it's normal or if there's something to do to clean it after each smoke, that I failed to do. I'm a newb, so just want to make sure I'm not forgetting something obvious.

Cheers...

Greg


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

GregNJ said:


> Normal? Am I not cleaning properly?


I'd say "normal." Don't worry: all will be well with the next up-light. My pipe wallet smells just like an ashtray - but the warm, comforting smell of the burning tobacco makes all better.

Think Chinese food: smells like dog doo once your done...


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just make to sure let your bowls dry between each use, if you wanted you could run a pipe cleaner on the inside of the bowl to help the drying process. It doesnt sound like anything you should worry about.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GregNJ said:


> Normal? Am I not cleaning properly?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Greg


What tobacco were you smoking?


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

after im done smoking they all smell bad. even teh pipe cleaners stink but once the pipe and pipe cleaners dry out it smells great. im sure its just the wetness in tehre


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> What tobacco were you smoking?


Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.

Greg


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

GregNJ said:


> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.
> 
> Greg


I have some of that and after one bowl it ghosted up one of my pipes something awful and come to think of it, it was a little "off" smelling more than usual. If and when I decide to smoke it again I'll use a cob. That blend seems to have more flavoring than most IMHO.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GregNJ said:


> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.
> 
> Greg


How are you cleaning your new pipe, Greg?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Which came first? The pipe or the ashtray? I say your pipe smells like a pipe.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If ya want a pipe to "smell good,"
don't smoke it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't lissen to these guys. My pipes smell as fresh and sweet as a summer armpit after a day of pulling weeds and digging post holes.

Sometimes burley tobaks smell very burned "cigarette-ie" to me but you're not smoking burley. I assume you're swabbing out the stem with a couple of fluffies and then, using a looped pipe cleaner, you're getting dottle and loose ash out of the bowl after it cools? If you do those things and you're offended by the residual aroma, stand farther away from them. Mrs. Moo says she'll stand where she pleases and I need to get those stinky-a$$ pipes outta the living room.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Which came first? The pipe or the ashtray? I say your pipe smells like a pipe.


Understood. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing some crucial cleaning step.

Greg


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Sometimes burley tobaks smell very burned "cigarette-ie" to me but you're not smoking burley.


I'd say it's that vanilla. In my opinion aromatics seem to smell worse than non-aros after the smoking.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

GregNJ said:


> Understood. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing some crucial cleaning step.
> 
> Greg


LOL. It was just a joke Greg. Glad to have you here in the pipe forum.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> LOL. It was just a joke Greg. Glad to have you here in the pipe forum.


I took it as such. Sorry if that wasn't clear by response. I definitely appreciate your insights. And thanks, it's a superb forum.

Cheers...

Greg


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

selleri said:


> I'd say it's that vanilla. In my opinion aromatics seem to smell worse than non-aros after the smoking.


I'm going with this answer. I've found the room itself to smell worse after smoking an aromatic. Odd, but true. When I smoke an English blend in my smoking room, it smells wonderful for hours. After an aromatic, I have to spray Ozium to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If ya think one pipe smells bad,
behold the aroma when I open my pipe
drawers containing about 90 smoked pipes.
(I don't mind; I *like *the smell.)


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm thinking your pipe smells like a pipe that has been recently smoked. Listen to the wise words of Mr. Moo. Use a cleaner down the shank, and down the bowl to clean all the tar, moisture, and dottle. Let the pipe air for a couple hours, and it will stink slightly less. It's the nature of the pipe.

I've got 14 pipes, all regularly used, and they all have a "seasoned" odor. The key is to let them get air.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My guess is you just need to learn your euphemisms. You don't have a used pipe that stinks like an ashtray, you now have an estate pipe that has a distinct aroma...


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

MarkC said:


> My guess is you just need to learn your euphemisms. You don't have a used pipe that stinks like an ashtray, you now have an estate pipe that has a distinct aroma...


:thumb:

Greg


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Sounds normal to me... an ashtray smells like ashes - which is exactly what your just-smoked pipe was full of.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Sounds normal to me... an ashtray smells like ashes - which is exactly what your just-smoked pipe was full of.


The ashes don't actually smell that much, it's the tar-juices. Take a sniff on a used pipe cleaner right after using it and you know...just like ashtray does not smell that bad if it's just ashes, but it gets awful in no time if you leave the cigarette butts in it.


----------

